# J'ai trouver ça d'occaz...



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous!!

A la recherche d'un mac pro 2,66 d'occasion pas trop cher, j'ai peut etre trouvé mon bonheur à 1750 roros.

Pour cette somme, le vendeur me propose le tout d'origine (DD 250G) plus 5G de Ram d'origine Apple.

J'ai eu un bon contact téléphonique avec le mec, il a l'air plutot sérieux.    

Voici mes inquiétudes : 

-le bouzin a plus d'un an et donc plus de garantie

-acheté pour le compte d'une boite chez un grossiste... Qu'en pensez?? Je n'ai pas le nom du grossiste en tête

-pas de airport installé et ça à l'air super galere à faire soit meme sur les MP. J'ai besoin d'une liaison wifi.

-le prix assez raisonnable cache-t-il qqchose à votre avis?? Je penche juste pour l'hypothese de machine non garantie. Mais tout de meme....

Je vais le voir vendredi, que dois je effectuez comme verifs, tests??

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!!


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2008)

euh... je te conseillerai plutôt d'y aller avec un pote qui s'y connait bien.

te donner des conseils, oui, mais devant la bête, peut être  ne sauras tu pas déceler l'éléphant sous le caillou, malgré tout


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour.  

As-tu regardé sur le site du refurb d'Apple?

Peut-être y trouveras-tu quelques chose d'intéressant avec la garantie Apple?


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Salut!

Et bien oui, évidement, je surveille le refurb mais je ne trouve rien, a part aux us. La seule occase que j'ai trouver, c'etait il y deux semaines, a 2200!! Et je l'ai louper! 

Et malheureusement, mes potes sont un peu comme moi, il ne sont pas informaticiens!


----------



## Xa3r0 (19 Mars 2008)

- L'aspect général, (rayures, pocs, etc...)
- Ensuite ouvre le et regarde un peux à l'intérieur histoire de voir si tout est en ordre. Regarde s'il n'y a pas des fils débranchés ou qui dépassent. Regarde aussi la Ram pour voir si c'est bien e la Apple..
- Ensuite allume la machine. Regarde si elle boot bien (genre elle met pas 2h) 1m à 2minutes c'est raisonnable.
Regarde dans  "à propose de ce MAc" pour voir si tous les composant sont bien là et bien reconnus.
- Insert un DVD pour voir si il est correctement lus.

Ca me paraît être le minimum. Après tu peux aller plus loin en l'a tester sur des soft lourd comme tochop ou autre, puis essaye de graver un DVD.


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Ok, merci!  

Sais tu comment on fait un "test des erreurs" à partir des cd d'install?


----------



## jececle59 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

cette génération de machine me semble fiable, j'en ai acheté une neuve sur l'applestore au mois d'octobre 2006, depuis elle tourne comme une horloge. Par contre avant de l'acheter, tu dois la tester, le mieux étant de réaliser des essais dans bon nombre de domaine (copie de fichiers acquisition vidéo etc...) tu pourras facilement  te rendre compte de son fonctionnement .
Pour en revenir au prix ça me parait être une bonne affaire raisonnable dans la fourchette basse  des prix de l'occasion (eh oui l'informatique déprécie vite) . Si tu avait annoncé 1000  par exemple là faut se méfier.
Bon courage et donnes nous des nouvelles​


----------



## Xa3r0 (19 Mars 2008)

asics a dit:


> Ok, merci!
> 
> Sais tu comment on fait un "test des erreurs" à partir des cd d'install?



Tu viens avec un clé USB avec Onyx dessus et tu fais un test.


----------



## moonwalk9r (19 Mars 2008)

Le prix n'a rien d'extraordianaire, j'ai revendu le mien il y a 2 mois, sous garantie à 1600


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses!

Moonwalk9r, tu m'aurais fortement interessé!!!:rateau: 

Des niouzzz pour airport??

Thanks!


----------



## Xa3r0 (19 Mars 2008)

Il est quand même préférable pour une tel machine de l'utiliser en RJ45.

J'imagine que tu ne sera pas tout le temps entrain de naviguer entre ta chambre et ton salon avec ton MP Si ??


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

OOpss   C'est quoi??
Mon probleme c'est que ma free box est loin de mon studio (utilisation musique donc) et que j'ai besoin d'internet pour l'activation de pas mal de softs... Donc la wifi est obligatoire!


----------



## Xa3r0 (19 Mars 2008)

Le RJ45 c'est un câble LAN normal.

Et il est loin comment. car ils font des câbles LAN dans de très grande longueur (genre 20m).
C'est quand même dommage d'utiliser le WI-Fi sur une machine de bureau.


----------



## bookbook (19 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Le RJ45 c'est un câble LAN normal.
> 
> Et il est loin comment. car ils font des câbles LAN dans de très grande longueur (genre 20m).
> C'est quand même dommage d'utiliser le WI-Fi sur une machine de bureau.



Il y a aussi la solution du CPL.
Une prise sur la box et sur le MP, et hop un réseau rapide et presque sans fil.


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Il est pas tres loin genre 7 metres mais j'ai déjà TROP de cables chez moi (ba oui, musique...)!!

Donc si je peux éviter... Pour tous les "amusements" internet qui exige une bonne connection, j'ai mon MB!!


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Nan pas de CPL, trop de probleme avec les fréquences!


----------



## kitetrip (19 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> - L'aspect général, (rayures, pocs, etc...)
> - Ensuite ouvre le et regarde un peux à l'intérieur histoire de voir si tout est en ordre. Regarde s'il n'y a pas des fils débranchés ou qui dépassent. Regarde aussi la Ram pour voir si c'est bien e la Apple..
> - Ensuite allume la machine. Regarde si elle boot bien (genre elle met pas 2h) 1m à 2minutes c'est raisonnable.
> Regarde dans  "à propose de ce MAc" pour voir si tous les composant sont bien là et bien reconnus.
> ...



Et surtout obligatoire : les DVD d'installations de la machine (ils sont gris), le vendeur doit te les remettre. Et pas un DVD d'installation neuf de Mac OS (ils sont noirs).


----------



## Xa3r0 (19 Mars 2008)

Ah oui j'avais oublié. Très important les DVD d'installation.


----------



## asics (19 Mars 2008)

Pour ça, j'etais au courant


----------

